# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο του Insignia

## mastrokostas

Φωτιά ξέσπασε  το πρωί της Πέμπτης στο μηχανοστάσιο του insignia ,και ενώ το βαπόρι ήταν στο λιμάνι της Santa Lucia .ένα μέλος του πληρώματος και δυο άτομα συνεργείου δυστυχώς έχασαν την ζωή τους !

----------


## Nautilia News

Τρεις άνθρωποι έχασαν τη ζωή τους από πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε στο μηχανοστάσιο του INSIGNIA.
Η πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε την Πέμπτη 11 Δεκεμβρίου το πρωί, ενώ το πλοίο ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι Castries στη St Lucia.
Οι αρχικές εκτιμήσεις ανέφεραν ότι τρεις άνθρωποι είχαν τραυματιστεί και μεταφερθεί σε τοπικό νοσοκομείο. Μια δήλωση από την Oceania Cruises λίγο αργότερα ανέφερε ότι τρεις άνθρωποι, μεταξύ των οποίων ένα μέλος του πληρώματος και δύο εργολάβοι, είχαν υποκύψει στα τραύματα τους και δύο άλλοι τραυματίστηκαν.
"Τρία μέλη του πληρώματος και δύο εργολάβοι που εργάζονταν στο πλοίο μεταφέρθηκαν σε τοπικό νοσοκομείο. Είμαστε βαθύτατα θλιμμένοι καθώς δύο εργολάβοι και ένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν. Εκφράζουμε τα θερμά συλλυπητήριά μας στις οικογένειές τους σε αυτές τις πολύ δύσκολες στιγμές," ήταν η ανακοίνωση της Oceania Cruises.  
Δεν υπάρχουν αναφορές για τραυματισμούς μεταξύ των επιβατών ενώ η φωτιά περιορίστηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο.
Το Insignia πραγματοποιούσε μια 10 ήμερη κρουαζιέρα που ξεκίνησε από το Σαν Χουάν στις 7 Δεκεμβρίου και είχε προγραμματιστεί να αφιχθεί στο Μαϊάμι στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου. Το υπόλοιπο της κρουαζιέρας ακυρώθηκε, σύμφωνα με την Oceania Cruises.
Το 30.277 τόνων Insignia χτίστηκε το 1998 και διαθέτει καμπίνες για 684 επιβάτες και 400 άτομα πλήρωμα. Το πλοίο ολοκλήρωσε πρόσφατα μια ανακαίνιση αξίας 50 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων φέτος την άνοιξη.
Με έδρα το Μαϊάμι, η Oceania Cruises είναι πλέον θυγατρική της Norwegian Cruise Lines Holdings Ltd. αφού η NCL εξαγόρασε το Σεπτέμβριο την πρώην μητρική εταιρεία της Oceania, την Prestige Cruises International, με αντίτιμο 3 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια.

nautilia.gr

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ μια ενδιαφέρουσα  μαρτυρία ενός Καναδού επιβάτη !

----------

